# How to interconnect a Blu-Ray disc to the PS3 interface through FreeBSD for Java?



## castana (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi all
I am thinking to make one Blu-Ray project for educational purpose and interconnect the Blu-Ray project(Blu-Ray disc) to the PS3 interface through BD-J(Java coding for Blu-Ray) to take advantage of some PS3 features. Is it possible?.Could anybody help me with this topic and advice me?
Thanks in advance.
Alejandro Castan


----------



## draco003 (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi Alejandro,

Did you manage to install FreeBSD on PS3 yet?

If not these links will be helpful:

PS3:FreeBSD

PS3 Dev Wiki FreeBSD OtherOS

Let us know where you are at this project ^^


----------

